# Another encounter with a shorehugger at Ladue



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

So once again I'm fishing a point at Ladue and along comes 2 kayakers. I motion to them to go behind me and he stops and tell his female companion to go behind me. She says I'm not going behind him. So right in front of me she goes. I asked her if that was necessary and explain to her that she is in casting distant. She tells me to go ahead you I in tell her that she is the reason why us fisherman hate recreational kayakers. You show us no respect. I also tell her that if she is so afraid to be in the middle of the lake she shouldn't be in a kayak. I then thanked her male friend for going behind me. I was throwing a crig.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Feel your pain, for sure. Just makes one think something like . . .


----------



## Gene Z (Oct 10, 2015)

Just dont lump all of us kayakers into that category. I am a kayaker and I fish via kayak. I would also be annoyed if somebody did that while I was fishing.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Gene Z said:


> Just dont lump all of us kayakers into that category. I am a kayaker and I fish via kayak. I would also be annoyed if somebody did that while I was fishing.


I also kayak fish but because I am a life long fisherman I stay clear of other people fishing, it's hard enough to find quiet space as it is. But I am with you on the annoyance factor...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

RAMMING speed........


----------



## RogerM (May 6, 2017)

should have swamped her with a wake


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

It's just like peoples driving anymore, "me me me" attitude.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

we’re you fishing for bass?


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

Gene Z said:


> Just dont lump all of us kayakers into that category. I am a kayaker and I fish via kayak. I would also be annoyed if somebody did that while I was fishing.


I don't put all kayakers into the same category. That's why in my post I stated recreational kayakers. I've never had a problem with people fishing out of kayaks.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

Beepum19 said:


> we’re you fishing for bass?


Yes


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I feel your pain. I experienced the same problem two weekends ago at Walborn. Two women went between the shore and i, while I was casting. An older gentleman went around me. I was a lil ticked off too. Sometimes I feel like making a potato gun for that problem

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G800A using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Someone should invent a "stink grenade"....Something you can throw 30-40 feet and when it hits the water any yak that passes within 10 feet will pick up a nice skunk smell or fart smell for the next 20 minutes or so...Certainly nothing that leaves any evidence for legal action but certainly gets the point across...On the other hand interfering with a hunter of fisherman is illegal...


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

I think it's funny how people think they own the section of water their in, Just saying.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

RedJada said:


> I think it's funny how people think they own the section of water their in, Just saying.


It's got nothing doing with owning the water. It's has to do with the lack of respect for others. Do you own a kayak? Just saying


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

It's a common courtesy on the water, which is becoming less and less common.....just saying


RedJada said:


> I think it's funny how people think they own the section of water their in, Just saying.


Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

whitey7 said:


> It's a common courtesy on the water, which is becoming less and less common.....just saying
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


Now you know how all of us that fish the walls feel when you boaters pass withing 50' of us when we are fishing. I fish Conneaut and can't tell you how may times this has happened to us.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

GetTheNet said:


> It's got nothing doing with owning the water. It's has to do with the lack of respect for others. Do you own a kayak? Just saying


 No kayak for me, but love to sit on shore and fish at times. Then people like you come along fishing in their boats. You see poles and lines out but fish through anyway. Your water because you have a boat? You gota be the man...


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

whitey7 said:


> It's a common courtesy on the water, which is becoming less and less common.....just saying
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


So people cant have fun on the water while someone is fishing?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

It isn't just yaks, though they are a problem sometimes on Nimi. Was on Portage Lakes and we were fishing a flat by some lilies and reeds. We were anchored 10 feet from the lilies and had a boat pass between them and us. On the other side of us they had 300 yards to go around us but he chose to put his 8 foot wide boat right where we were fishing. No I don't think I own the lake but I could have climbed in his boat as he passed by.


----------



## Bass-N-Buck (Jan 6, 2011)

I've experienced this more with other fisherman than I have with kayakers. I think we've all been fishing a shore to have another boat motor in and start right in front of you, or they see you heading to a spot that they want to try first so they change the direction they're going just to cut you off or try to block you. Some people just think only of themselves, whether fishing, kayaking, boating, or life in general.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

RedJada said:


> No kayak for me, but love to sit on shore and fish at times. Then people like you come along fishing in their boats. You see poles and lines out but fish through anyway. Your water because you have a boat? You gota be the man...


For one you don't know me to say I do that to shore fisherman because I don't. That's like me saying that your a shore fisherman so you are the one leaving all the trash on the shore and not cleaning up after themselves. Looks like your the man.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I feel your pain Get The Net.
Maybe she has no concept of fishing besides the Kroger Deli.. Maybe she's just ignorant.. Who knows? I have to admit this, as I have had 2 occasions where people purposely try to intimate us. Once at the Ohio river, and a boat saw us catching, so they anchored directly in front of us, and my buddy, over casting the boat, trying to snag one of their drift rods..
2nd time and a rental jet ski heading right at me while anchored. 1st time he swerved out at the last second, 2nd time he did it, I tried to bounce a Hopkins off his head. There was no 3rd time. I have nothing but courtesy for other boaters or fisherman, but it works both ways.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

RedJada said:


> So people cant have fun on the water while someone is fishing?


Where the heck did I say or imply that?


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

im Sure the kayaks didn’t realize what they were doing. To bad the lady wasn’t early 20s with big boobs wearing a bikini. That would actually be better than catching fish. I feel your pain but sometimes it’s not worth the stress.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

GetTheNet said:


> For one you don't know me to say I do that to shore fisherman because I don't. That's like me saying that your a shore fisherman so you are the one leaving all the trash on the shore and not cleaning up after themselves. Looks like your the man.


 You got jokes. How about you do a search on here and see how much "trash" I have removed. You really want to keep this going? Target my post?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

It would just be an assumption, that's all. Just like the ones you're making!


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Had a pair of Kayaks paddle up to about 20 yards of my decoys last year get out and leave them sitting in the open and they were NOT camo. Had a sculling team and chase boats go through my layout spread too. NO COMMON SENSE OR CURTISY.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

RedJada said:


> You got jokes. How about you do a search on here and see how much "trash" I have removed. You really want to keep this going? Target my post?


No I don't want to keep this going but it sure seems like you do. You insinuated that just because I have a boat I don't care about the guys fishing on shore. There has been many times that I have actually went over to shore fisherman that have snags and have gotten it out for them because I have a boat. I think it's great that you pick up trash I wish more people would but I'm not going to let someone post something that I don't do. You took the first shot about me owning the water. I started a post about how inconsiderate kayakers are and it turned into something else.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I have had jet skis, pontoon boats, kayaks, canoes, bass fisherman, walleye fisherman you name do inconsiderate things while fishing. Yes it can be irritating but my skin is just too thick to let it ruin my day. Ding dongs can be found in any group. I just chose not to single out a certain one.


----------

